# Name for 4th of July puppy?!



## doggylover (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking for some male puppy name suggestions for my first golden, who was born yesterday on the 4th of July! 

Thanks for your help and input


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sam (as in Uncle Sam)
Independence (Indy) 
Patriot (Pat or Paddie)
And..welcome to GRF, and congrats on your pup-to-be!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Freedom or Free.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

John for John Adams
Tom for Tom Jefferson
Morris for Robert Morris
Ben for Ben Franklin

Just a few of the original signers of the Declaration of Independence.

Jefferson and Adams both died on July 4th of the same year.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! We look forward to many happy stories about and photos of your new pup!

Name suggestions: Liberty


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Justice
Sam
Captain (Captain America)
Baldy (like Bald Eagle)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hancock.  

I've read that the story is a myth, but I still like the idea that he wrote his name big and bold so that the King George didn't need his glasses to see it.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Rocket...bottle rocket
Sparky ... sparkler
Honor
Justice
Boomer...BOOM
America...Eric
Anthem
Bravo
Tango
Stryker...If I ever get a male dog, this will be in the running, if not for sure it's name
Gunner


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I vote for America! 'Merica!


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Troop
Trooper
Sarge
Captain
Blue
Lincoln


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

President Ford's golden's name was Liberty.


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

How bout Abe, or Lincoln, or possibly George.


----------

